# Where to buy Hitachi Steel in the US



## alterwisser (May 4, 2016)

Hi,

A colleague of mine makes knives and would like to buy some Hitachi, preferably white or blue #2... He cannot find it though.

Any Advice on where or how to get it in the US?


----------



## bkultra (May 4, 2016)

You have to buy a ton minimum in order to buy direct. CK2G bought a decent amount for one of their house brand knives. Last I herd they sold off the remaining stock to Randy of HHH.


----------



## Matus (May 4, 2016)

Another way is to take apprenticeship with Carter - after that you will be able to order via him indefinitely. Or ask guys from Blenheimforge in UK - AFAIK they use several sources.


----------



## MikeHL (May 19, 2016)

Aldo (http://newjerseysteelbaron.com/) sold sheets of blue 2 for a while on thier site, might be worth it to give him a shout.


----------



## bryan03 (May 20, 2016)

if you'r looking for "blue like", you can find some 1.2519 or 1.2419 .


----------



## bryan03 (May 20, 2016)

for shiro , you can can find in germany ( Achim Wirtz) : 125sc


----------



## alterwisser (May 20, 2016)

MikeHL said:


> Aldo (http://newjerseysteelbaron.com/) sold sheets of blue 2 for a while on thier site, might be worth it to give him a shout.



He doesn't have any. Our office is 5 min away from "The Baron", my colleague buys all his steel there


----------



## HHH Knives (May 20, 2016)

bkultra said:


> You have to buy a ton minimum in order to buy direct. CK2G bought a decent amount for one of their house brand knives. Last I herd they sold off the remaining stock to Randy of HHH.



Word on the street is correct! I did secure a stockpile of Blue#2 Message me with your request and I will see if I can accommodate.


----------



## JBroida (May 20, 2016)

I had a customer call also just a few days ago about this and it seemed he had some in stock, but not listed on his site


----------



## HHH Knives (May 20, 2016)

JBroida said:


> I had a customer call also just a few days ago about this and it seemed he had some in stock, but not listed on his site


 

The Baron?


----------



## JBroida (May 20, 2016)

yeah... i didnt know you had any, otherwise, i would have sent him your way


----------



## HHH Knives (May 20, 2016)

No worry's. Up until today. I did not really tell anyone I had it available. 

If Aldo has some in stock I would suggest buying it from him


----------



## alterwisser (May 20, 2016)

HHH Knives said:


> No worry's. Up until today. I did not really tell anyone I had it available.
> 
> If Aldo has some in stock I would suggest buying it from him



Apparently he has not...


----------

